# Second Hand Market Prices Drastically Up



## Edika (Jan 4, 2020)

Hey all I've noticed that in the last maybe couple of years the second hand market prices on guitar related have really gone up! The transition wasn't that gradual however, more of suddenly people asking 75-80% of new prices for the products. 
You still can find some incredible deals if you look hard enough and have patience but they have gotten far apart. 

To give you a few examples from stuff I have been following and searching, you could find quite a few USA Jacksons around £1200-1500 depending on condition and in the US listings it seemed to settle around $1100-1500. Now everything is £1700 and above and in the US also $1700 and above. 

Pickups are another thing. I bought a set of Dimarzio Dominions new for £148. The only second hand offering I could find for these was at £145! Most Seymour Duncan second hand prices, the more regular like JB, Distortion etc, were around £35-45 now everything almost is over £50 with prices trending around £60. Dimarzio pickups too trending about £50-60 especially since new prices for these can be found at around £75.

Prices for new USA Jacksons have gone up so I'm guessing this is what has driven second hand market prices up for those. But pickup prices haven't raised that much so that is not justified as much. Of course in a second hand market tou can't really say what is justified or not as the seller can ask as much as they want but it is annoying because those ads never sell, listings are saturated by higher prices and anyone trying to sell now, unless in a hurry, they list in similar prices.

Anyhow just an observation rather than bitching about prices. Personally if a used item price is trending at 80% of new price I'd either wait or buy the new item.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2020)

I think everyone has sort of adjusted to the newest way to do things, thanks in part to the way the larger online marketplaces work. 

They list very high, and quietly accept a lower offer.

Paying the asking price on a used time is like paying MSRP. Sure, it's listed as such, but that's not what anyone actually pays.


----------



## budda (Jan 4, 2020)

Suddenly? 75% of new has been the unspoken standard for a while, assuming the item is in good condition and comes with everything a new one sells with.

The MIM strat that used to be $450CAD used was $650 new, and now it's $900 new so people ask $650 used. The issue is when people sell 20 year old pieces of gear for 75% of current new price - because they paid way less than the current new price.

New gear goes up in price every single year, and it's a slower climb on the used prices.

If you're getting an item in 8/10 condition at a few years old for 50% of new price, you're doing pretty damn well.


----------



## wakjob (Jan 4, 2020)

Yes. Asking prices are up.
But what is selling?

I'm seeing the same crap on ebay, reverb, and craigslist for months not selling.


----------



## Edika (Jan 4, 2020)

@budda I know the trend was like that but you could find more listings up to two years ago that were less than 75% market value, closer to 60%. Those listings dried up and you can see guitars with considerable wear being advertised for quite high. If items are mint maybe the 75-80% can be considered but that would apply to instruments that are relatively recent. 
I've seen Gibsons with headstock repairs and significant wear asking incredibly high prices. 

@MaxOfMetal Maybe that works in the US but any offers on the UK would be 10 max 15% of the price. Which again is quite high. I understand fees and shipping play a role in that but still.


----------



## Edika (Jan 4, 2020)

wakjob said:


> Yes. Asking prices are up.
> But what is selling?
> 
> I'm seeing the same crap on ebay, reverb, and craigslist for months not selling.



That's true but any new listing follows those guidelines in terms of prices.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 4, 2020)

low ball low ball. always be low balling. 

Also with reverb and eBay and stuff charging taxes and fees everyone is listing a bit higher unless you're on a facebook or forum marketplace. 

There are still deals to be had.


----------



## Edika (Jan 4, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> low ball low ball. always be low balling.
> 
> Also with reverb and eBay and stuff charging taxes and fees everyone is listing a bit higher unless you're on a facebook or forum marketplace.
> 
> There are still deals to be had.



True, the only thing is that you have more protection with Reverb and Ebay.


----------



## budda (Jan 4, 2020)

diagrammatiks said:


> low ball low ball. always be low balling.
> 
> Also with reverb and eBay and stuff charging taxes and fees everyone is listing a bit higher unless you're on a facebook or forum marketplace.
> 
> There are still deals to be had.



Lowballing is how you get ignored 

Asking what the seller's lowest price is seems a better idea.

My 412 is up for 50% new cost. No bites.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jan 4, 2020)

Since I'm on the market for certain guitars I check used marked almost daily for couple of years now. I totaly agree than know we see this trend of prices going up. Used 550 RG was around 400 EUR couple of years ago. Now they sell them for 550-600 EUR. Or beat and dirty Boss pedal for 80% price of the new one. That is the reason that most of my pedalboard gear is bought new, because for like only 10-20 more EUR I get new pedal with 3 year Thomann warranty.
Amps situation is little different. New mesa rectifier in EU will set you back for around 3.5K EUR while on used market is round 1K EUR. Or ENGL Savage is 2K new and usually goes for 800 EUR used.


----------



## Edika (Jan 4, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> Since I'm on the market for certain guitars I check used marked almost daily for couple of years now. I totaly agree than know we see this trend of prices going up. Used 550 RG was around 400 EUR couple of years ago. Now they sell them for 550-600 EUR. Or beat and dirty Boss pedal for 80% price of the new one. That is the reason that most of my pedalboard gear is bought new, because for like only 10-20 more EUR I get new pedal with 3 year Thomann warranty.
> Amps situation is little different. New mesa rectifier in EU will set you back for around 3.5K EUR while on used market is round 1K EUR. Or ENGL Savage is 2K new and usually goes for 800 EUR used.



Exactly and pickups is the same. The amp situation depends on the amp and for Mesa amps it's mainly the Rectifiers that go for around 1K. But not the MW ones as they try to sell for about 1500. Mesa cabs are super expensive too especially the 2x12. I mean I can find 4x12 Recto cabs almost the same price as 2x12. Mark V's though are about 2K, a lot closer to new prices. 

Engl's in the UK are not that cheap. Of course it depends on the model but all the Powerball V2 are about £800-900 which are not to far away from new prices. And most Savages I've seen where about the £800 mark. 

Peavey amps, especially 5150 and 5150II versions are going over the £500 mark. And the Chinese made ones are about £850 new. Maybe the made in USA is what raises the prices. JSX and XXX most of times go for about £400 which is good. Marshalls you'd expect to go for cheap but that's not always the case. Truth be told though most DSL100 and TSL100 are about £400. But the DSL100R which is still in production is going now for about £650 new and I've seen zome on sale for the holidays at £590.


----------



## budda (Jan 4, 2020)

It's almost like the new price affects the used price, and the new prices go up.

IMO the real problem is that people don't want to buy a used item without getting a deal. They need to feel they beat the seller or can flip for quick cash on top, or else they just won't buy. It seems a little more difficult to find the people who just genuinely want something for what is by all accounts a reasonable secondhand price.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jan 4, 2020)

I think _Reverb_ has a built-in price "bump" to the front page if you drop your item price by 15% or more so people have a tendency to list at, say $3,500+, and then lower it after a few weeks once it's been displaced so it gets marked as a huge discount... even though it's still approaching typical selling range.


----------



## BLD (Jan 4, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think everyone has sort of adjusted to the newest way to do things, thanks in part to the way the larger online marketplaces work.
> 
> They list very high, and quietly accept a lower offer.
> 
> Paying the asking price on a used time is like paying MSRP. Sure, it's listed as such, but that's not what anyone actually pays.



I think this has a lot to do with it. List higher than what they will actually sell for in hopes of making some extra cash / covering fees. I was always taught that you make your money when you buy, not when you sell, so buy low. I offer what I want to pay based on it's value to me, and if I get ignored it's no sweat. Put 10 people in front of the same item and I bet you'll see a big difference on what that item is worth to each of them.


----------



## Edika (Jan 4, 2020)

budda said:


> It's almost like the new price affects the used price, and the new prices go up.
> 
> IMO the real problem is that people don't want to buy a used item without getting a deal. They need to feel they beat the seller or can flip for quick cash on top, or else they just won't buy. It seems a little more difficult to find the people who just genuinely want something for what is by all accounts a reasonable secondhand price.



Of course the higher new price affects the used price. Plus the plethora of new stuff affects the prices of older guitars that are in better quality, but not necessarily condition. 

Example an Ibanez RG7620 or 1527 or a Jackson DK2 MIJ was about £300-350. A Jackson RR24 MIJ was £400 max. People could not get rid of them. With the abudance of shitty Indo Jacksons and Ibanez guitar at that price point and more the last couple of years the guitars are advertised for about £500 and upwards. And with significant chips and dings, especially the Ibanez guitars. The RR24's I've seen upwards to £800 with both fins missing chunks of paint. With those prices I'd rather go to a bigger city and try a few of the Indos until I find one I like in terms of playability and sound and buy that. 
Not to mention Gibson prices but that's a different ball game with whole rarity issue etc etc. It's the only brand I can find trashed guitars selling in new prices or the sellers asking even more than what it cost new! 

To be clear I'm no gear flipper. I do like to try some gear and if I don't like them sell them. So I try to find them in prices I can at least sell them if it's not my thing without loosing money. That's the problem with living in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 4, 2020)

budda said:


> Asking what the seller's lowest price is seems a better idea.



Eh, depends on who you're dealing with. If you pulled that with me, I would just send you a screenshot of the listing with the asking price. IMO, if you want to change the price, that's on you- I already stated mine. 



budda said:


> IMO the real problem is that people don't want to buy a used item without getting a deal. They need to feel they beat the seller or can flip for quick cash on top, or else they just won't buy. It seems a little more difficult to find the people who just genuinely want something for what is by all accounts a reasonable secondhand price.



I think this is because if you buy a used item, and you don't gel with it, you're out of luck. Buying new, you can return it; that's part of the premium you pay for buying off the rack. But if I buy your RG1527 for $800, and really don't like it, my only option is to resell it. Then if I relist it at $800, I'm just going to get people that want to pay $600 for it. So, if I beat you up on it to get you to sell it to me for $600 initially, best case scenario is I get a guitar I like for a good price. But, if I don't like it, I can always list it for that $800, knowing someone will offer me $600 and I'm only losing <$100 to site fees, etc. 
--

Anyway, I've noticed this stuff too. A couple years ago I was in the market for a nice S series and was eyeing an S2170. They were all over reverb for $400~$600, usually averaging out at around $450/500. I wound up snagging an S5470 instead, but I've still checked the market for those 2170s a few times a week ever since, and as of about a year ago, those guitars are up for like $1100 now. Same with the RG1570 / 1527s, you used to find those at $400-500 _all day_ until pretty recently; now they're all $700-900.


----------



## budda (Jan 4, 2020)

Everyone wants a deal, no one wants to offer one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2020)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Eh, depends on who you're dealing with. If you pulled that with me, I would just send you a screenshot of the listing with the asking price. IMO, if you want to change the price, that's on you- I already stated mine.



So much this.

I usually add 20% when I get that kind of message. 

Never ever haggle against yourself.


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 4, 2020)

I noticed prices went up since the auto tax collecting on Ebay and similar sites. Plus all these site charge a lot for seller fees and most of all shippiing costs have skyrocketed.

- Also what's with these sellers from Japan on Ebay asking really inflated prices on just about any piece of music gear I look up? Plus they list it a bunch of times like they're trying to inflate or manipulate a market. I don't see their purpose in doing this.


----------



## Viginez (Jan 4, 2020)

c7spheres said:


> - Also what's with these sellers from Japan on Ebay asking really inflated prices on just about any piece of music gear I look up? Plus they list it a bunch of times like they're trying to inflate or manipulate a market. I don't see their purpose in doing this.


those japan prices are the pure horror. and it came like out of nowhere a year ago or so.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2020)

wakjob said:


> Yes. Asking prices are up.
> But what is selling?
> 
> I'm seeing the same crap on ebay, reverb, and craigslist for months not selling.



I agree with this. I bought a couple things recently on Reverb. for screaming deals. I bought them within minutes of them being posted, and I paid what it was listed as, because it was a killer deal. I've seen a few others (like a VM8 for $1100 and a Ormsby V7 for $1100) that I thought were good deals, but didn't want. Those disappeared within 24 hours. The good ones go FAST. And I think others just basically put their collection on there and figure why not. If it sells, they made out like a bandit. If it doesn't, they really don't need the money. And like was said about the Reverb Bump, you can tell that some people list stuff, just knowing that they're going to drop it. I saw a guy trying to sell a Carvin case in very good condition (scuffs and torn tolex) for $110 plus $35 shipping. Sure enough, a day later he did a 10% price drop. I expect a few more of those, just for bumps, and for people to say, "ooooh, look at the savings!" because there's no way I think he seriously expected someone to pay $145 plus tax for a used case with torn tolex.

But in general, I do think prices have gone up. I got a couple of Skervesens for under $2000 a few years ago. Now they're all listed in the high $2000 or more. It's crazy, but newer guitars cost more, the economy is doing well, so people don't need to sell stuff like they used to.


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 5, 2020)

And yet the fed sees no signs of inflation.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jan 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> So much this.
> 
> I usually add 20% when I get that kind of message.
> 
> Never ever haggle against yourself.


I see this a little different. More like politely asking if you are willing to lower the price instead of flat out lowballing. I dont like to haggle.


----------



## Possessed (Jan 5, 2020)

The biggest problem for used usa Jacksons is that nobody is selling second hand usa Jacksons nowadays. I remember plenty of used jacksons were listed on ebay us several years ago. If you check now, there are almost no used usa Jacksons any more. Don't know why but the situation definitely changed after 2015/2016.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 5, 2020)

Possessed said:


> The biggest problem for used usa Jacksons is that nobody is selling second hand usa Jacksons nowadays. I remember plenty of used jacksons were listed on ebay us several years ago. If you check now, there are almost no used usa Jacksons any more. Don't know why but the situation definitely changed after 2015/2016.



That's when they stopped making USA regular models and replaced everything with order-only Select models. 

So they no longer make Soloist, King V, Kelly, Dinky, etc. in the standard USA trim as regular models. Everything has to be ordered as a Custom Shop Select, so most shops don't have sitting inventory anymore.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 5, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> I see this a little different. More like politely asking if you are willing to lower the price instead of flat out lowballing. I dont like to haggle.



A better way is asking "Are you negotiable on price", then if the seller is, make an offer. Asking for the lowest price in most cases will result in you either being ignored or the seller simply re-stating the original asking price. Personally, I ignore anyone who asks a varrient of "What's your lowest price," especially the "wats ur bottom dollar m8."


----------



## Edika (Jan 6, 2020)

Vyn said:


> A better way is asking "Are you negotiable on price", then if the seller is, make an offer. Asking for the lowest price in most cases will result in you either being ignored or the seller simply re-stating the original asking price. Personally, I ignore anyone who asks a varrient of "What's your lowest price," especially the "wats ur bottom dollar m8."



I don't mind somebody asking what's your lowest price, what I hate is after they ask that they follow it up with "but can you do this unreasonably low ball price". No, if I was I would have told you from the beginning!


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jan 6, 2020)

Vyn said:


> A better way is asking "Are you negotiable on price", then if the seller is, make an offer. Asking for the lowest price in most cases will result in you either being ignored or the seller simply re-stating the original asking price. Personally, I ignore anyone who asks a varrient of "What's your lowest price," especially the "wats ur bottom dollar m8."


So better to ask "Are you negotiable on price?" and then offer lowballing price?

Anyhow, I really like when seller gives smartass response so I immediately break contact and not lose time with them. Usually they are the type of person who brags about when they score a deal but would rather shoot themself in foot then to offer lower price when selling.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jan 6, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's when they stopped making USA regular models and replaced everything with order-only Select models.
> 
> So they no longer make Soloist, King V, Kelly, Dinky, etc. in the standard USA trim as regular models. Everything has to be ordered as a Custom Shop Select, so most shops don't have sitting inventory anymore.


In EU it is really hard to get USA Jackson for fair price. USA market seems way better  At least I got 1 USA RR  Wouldn't mind more


----------



## Edika (Jan 6, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> In EU it is really hard to get USA Jackson for fair price. USA market seems way better  At least I got 1 USA RR  Wouldn't mind more



Yeah the second hand market for Jackson's USA is not that great in the EU but it has to do with the excruciatingly new high price vs the new high price in the US. Of course this is changing in the US with what @MaxOfMetal said moving from the production model type to the Custom shop Select. This is why you don't see so many Jackson USA guitars in the US second hand market too and they're more expensive than a few years back. Of course all of those are models before the Custom select move and they were bought considerably lower but if the second hand market has moved to that direction you can only wait for a deal to appear.

However if a second hand Jackson is selling for what a new ESP MIJ or a high spec Ibanez Prestige go for new, I'm going to buy an ESP or an Ibanez.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 6, 2020)

Older article from reverb but it basically talks about gear prices steadily increasing, even used. 
https://reverb.com/news/are-used-gear-prices-going-up


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jan 6, 2020)

Edika said:


> Yeah the second hand market for Jackson's USA is not that great in the EU but it has to do with the excruciatingly new high price vs the new high price in the US. Of course this is changing in the US with what @MaxOfMetal said moving from the production model type to the Custom shop Select. This is why you don't see so many Jackson USA guitars in the US second hand market too and they're more expensive than a few years back. Of course all of those are models before the Custom select move and they were bought considerably lower but if the second hand market has moved to that direction you can only wait for a deal to appear.
> 
> However if a second hand Jackson is selling for what a new ESP MIJ or a high spec Ibanez Prestige go for new, I'm going to buy an ESP or an Ibanez.



10 years ago I was in shop where they we're selling brand new ESP Eclipse for 800 EUR....I didn't buy it. Still hurts to this day


----------



## jonsick (Jan 6, 2020)

TBH I miss the straight up trade days. These days, whenever you offer something for potential trades, you get offered a squier and five joyo pedals of varying levels of malfunction. 

I've not advertised my E-II Eclipse-7 hard - yet - and it's largely because I'm dreading it. And at the moment, it's not hurting me. So it's pretty much sat doing not much. But selling my last higher-ticket guitar was a flood of lowballs, rubbish trade offers or frankly ghosters. And I don't think I was too bad on price. Especially compared to what's around. 

I've actually even been offered nudes for a guitar once. That was just laughable.


----------



## xvultures (Jan 6, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They list very high, and quietly accept a lower offer.





diagrammatiks said:


> Also with reverb and eBay and stuff charging taxes and fees everyone is listing a bit higher unless you're on a facebook or forum marketplace.



These are the answers here. I've got 2 guitars on Reverb right now for $3000 and $2300. They're listed on forums and FB groups for $2600 and $2200 respectively, I'd take even less on the latter. Reverb's gonna take a big $183.25 from that $3000 and $138.25 from the $2300. I sorta use Reverb as advertising. It's not impossible to find my listings on forums or facebook, so if you want it, just message me direct and save $$$. I'll never accept a low offer on Reverb because of the fees, but I'll likely accept a reasonable lower offer on forums/FB.


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jan 6, 2020)

jonsick said:


> TBH I miss the straight up trade days. These days, whenever you offer something for potential trades, you get offered a squier and five joyo pedals of varying levels of malfunction.
> 
> I've not advertised my E-II Eclipse-7 hard - yet - and it's largely because I'm dreading it. And at the moment, it's not hurting me. So it's pretty much sat doing not much. But selling my last higher-ticket guitar was a flood of lowballs, rubbish trade offers or frankly ghosters. And I don't think I was too bad on price. Especially compared to what's around.
> 
> I've actually even been offered nudes for a guitar once. That was just laughable.


From dude or girl?

I could be wrong but i remember that even 15 years ago people would still offer ridiculous stuff in trade. Floor tiles or wood for car


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jan 6, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> So better to ask "Are you negotiable on price?" and then offer lowballing price?
> 
> Anyhow, I really like when seller gives smartass response so I immediately break contact and not lose time with them. Usually they are the type of person who brags about when they score a deal but would rather shoot themself in foot then to offer lower price when selling.



It really depends on your offer. As long as you're sensible, most folks are reasonable people and even if they're not interested, the worst you'll get is probably a "Gunna have to pass, thanks."
But if you offer $600 for a $1200 listing, even if that item is usually only worth $800 and it's a little banged up, the price delta is so large that you've got a decent chance to catch some sass. And even if you do make that offer, if you send it with a well-worded, intelligent bit of text, you're still pretty likely to get a polite 'move along' kind of response rather than anything rude.

Really its just stuff like the "what's the lowest you'll take," or "that ding on the body knocks $400 off the asking price and I'm doing you a favor," type of messages that irritate people. A well thought out and well worded offer can do wonders on getting someone to accept your pitch. As the dude that shells out that smartass response, you usually only get those once the seller has already decided that they don't want to bother with you and isn't really chasing your business.



Boris_VTR said:


> From dude or girl?
> 
> I could be wrong but i remember that even 15 years ago people would still offer ridiculous stuff in trade. Floor tiles or wood for car



My favorite was when I was selling a PRS locally and this guy offered me a trade for his beat to shit old 90s Honda Civic. There are some characters out there for sure


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jan 6, 2020)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> My favorite was when I was selling a PRS locally and this guy offered me a trade for his beat to shit old 90s Honda Civic. There are some characters out there for sure


It would be fun if people would write strangest offers they received


----------



## Edika (Jan 6, 2020)

I haven't received any strange offers for trade but I have received incredebly low ball offers on fair prices. I think the worse was on a pair of pickups that I was selling for £80 plus £5 shipping and I received a £30 shipped offer. 

The other was on a non gear related item, a humidifier I was selling at £65, half price of what I bought it and had a guy asking me if I'll do a better price. I said £55 and he offered me £20. Insta block.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 6, 2020)

For awhile certain used guitars were going super cheap, but now their prices are back up or even exaggerated. Especially used Peaveys...

You could regularly buy Peavey HP USA for $600-800. I bought a CS for $800. Now I see stock models for $1000-1300 and it drives me crazy.

The same with Peavey Limited (my fav sleeper model). They were $350-500 max and now 600-900.

The worst for me is a guitar I didn’t buy a year ago and now I’m regretting. I’ve been wanting a Gibson SG Supra and passed on several for $1300 and one that was around $1100. Now they regularly go for $2400+.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 6, 2020)

Edika said:


> I don't mind somebody asking what's your lowest price, what I hate is after they ask that they follow it up with "but can you do this unreasonably low ball price". No, if I was I would have told you from the beginning!





Boris_VTR said:


> So better to ask "Are you negotiable on price?" and then offer lowballing price?
> 
> Anyhow, I really like when seller gives smartass response so I immediately break contact and not lose time with them. Usually they are the type of person who brags about when they score a deal but would rather shoot themself in foot then to offer lower price when selling.



There's kind of 'manners' I guess when in comes to making offers. Anything up to 25% less than what the seller is asking for is fairly safe/polite to offer, there's a bit of a grey area up to 30% less and anything less than that is just rude. It's up to the seller if they decide to counter offer from there. Can guarantee you might have better luck following that than asking what their lowest price is.


----------



## c7spheres (Jan 6, 2020)

I always just throw ou my best offer and see if someone takes it. I don't haggle. I do what I can wether a buyer or a seller. There's maybe room for one more counter offer. Who cares about low balling or high selling etc. At the end of the day everone knows the game. Getting personally upset or stuff is stupid unless the person is just messsing with you or really wasting time.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jan 6, 2020)

Boris_VTR said:


> It would be fun if people would write strangest offers they received



I got offered a pair of corn snakes for an Ibanez Jem7VWH once. When I declined the guy messaged back saying he would throw in the tank to keep them in as well... Another chancer offered me a pair of headphones for a high end Ibanez J Custom.


----------



## JSanta (Jan 6, 2020)

Might just be me, but I really don't like getting messages about "What's the best you can do on price" for my listings. I've listed it for what I want to get. Make a reasonable offer.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 6, 2020)

JSanta said:


> Might just be me, but I really don't like getting messages about "What's the best you can do on price" for my listings. I've listed it for what I want to get. Make a reasonable offer.



Same. And on my end, if I'm firm on the price, I'll make that known as early as possible, even in the first reply. "Yes, the item is currently available. And just an FYI, I'm firm on the price."


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jan 6, 2020)

Kind of agree with the low ball replies. I do not sell tons of gear but when I do I ALWAYS list it for more than I want because it is 100% guaranteed you will get very annoying and insulting offers. You would not believe some of the crap I have had to deal with when trying to sell gear.

When I first discovered forums and getting into gear I used to enjoy buying and selling. Never was one with the business mentality trying to make a buck or anything, always tried to break even or minimize my losses but it was just fun buying/selling and trying new gear all the time.

Now I am at the point where I absolutely dread listing a piece of gear to sell because of the hassle that goes along with it.

Anyway sorry, /rant lol...I believe many people would list for higher expecting complete lowball offers because that is all that I see these days.

BTW if anyone has a $1,000+ seven string for sale I can offer you a broken pool table, a tube screamer modded by my neighbor and about tree fiddy.


----------



## Edika (Jan 6, 2020)

I was selling a Schecter SLS C1 with EMG 57/66 instead of the blackouts with a case, not a great case but it did it's job. If I remember I was selling it for £400 plus shipping which was a decent price. I had a guy try very slyly to low ball me by asking photos of the top and commenting that the figuring didn't seem great or the two sides didn't seem to match that well. I very politely replied to him that this is a veneer and of course it wouldn't have the depth and quality in figuring like my thick as hell 4A flamed maple top on my Carvin DC400. He just dropped it afterwards and didn't even make an offer lol!


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jan 6, 2020)

Edika said:


> I was selling a Schecter SLS C1 with EMG 57/66 instead of the blackouts with a case, not a great case but it did it's job. If I remember I was selling it for £400 plus shipping which was a decent price. I had a guy try very slyly to low ball me by asking photos of the top and commenting that the figuring didn't seem great or the two sides didn't seem to match that well. I very politely replied to him that this is a veneer and of course it wouldn't have the depth and quality in figuring like my thick as hell 4A flamed maple top on my Carvin DC400. He just dropped it afterwards and didn't even make an offer lol!



Honestly that is another thing I have learned. Now take this opinion with a grain of salt because there are legit buyers who are just a little extra thorough BUT 95% of the time from my experience the guys who ask a million questions are the ones who NEVER buy.

Yes I can see if you left something out of the ad or just something random you forgot about in your listing but the guy that wants 15 extra specifically detailed pics is not going to buy your guitar, guaranteed. Always the slim exception but I tend to flat out ignore those guys.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 6, 2020)

Edika said:


> I very politely replied to him that this is a veneer and of course it wouldn't have the depth and quality in figuring like my thick as hell 4A flamed maple top on my Carvin DC400.



FWIW, that's not actually true at all. When you see "deep" figuring, it's just an optical illusion...you're not seeing down into the wood any deeper than the top layer or three of plant cells. In the furniture world, it's very common for high-grade figured woods to be turned into veneer to "suite match" an executive private office, etc. In my old building, the whole elevator lobby was veneered with matched flamed sycamore or maple, and it had just as much chatoyance as any similar solid wood.


My newest annoyance: prompt communication, until plans re juuuust about confirmed, and then the moment you send them your address, they fall off the face of the earth. Are we actually confirmed for tomorrow morning? It sounded like we were, but we never _confirmed_ confirmed, and he didn't have my address yet. So now do I sit home all day waiting for them to confirm, or do I go about my business and now there's someone who's potentially pissed off at me if I'm not around, and knows where I live. Ugh.


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 6, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> My newest annoyance: prompt communication, until plans re juuuust about confirmed, and then the moment you send them your address, they fall off the face of the earth. Are we actually confirmed for tomorrow morning? It sounded like we were, but we never _confirmed_ confirmed, and he didn't have my address yet. So now do I sit home all day waiting for them to confirm, or do I go about my business and now there's someone who's potentially pissed off at me if I'm not around, and knows where I live. Ugh.



Yeah I had 4 different people flake on me from picking up something I was giving away for free, like seriously wtf


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 6, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> Yeah I had 4 different people flake on me from picking up something I was giving away for free, like seriously wtf



I literally had someone ask if I could "sweeten the deal" on something I was giving away for free, and was already going to meet him 5 blocks away at the entrance of his workplace, at 11PM, after I had already laid down for the night.


----------



## Edika (Jan 6, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> FWIW, that's not actually true at all. When you see "deep" figuring, it's just an optical illusion...you're not seeing down into the wood any deeper than the top layer or three of plant cells. In the furniture world, it's very common for high-grade figured woods to be turned into veneer to "suite match" an executive private office, etc. In my old building, the whole elevator lobby was veneered with matched flamed sycamore or maple, and it had just as much chatoyance as any similar solid wood.



I know that this is the case and that a thick top is not going to be as figured all through the depth of the thick flamed maple cap. Maybe yes maybe no. I also know that most of the times veneers are much more figured than thick tops as it's easier to find thin pieces with more figuring than a thick top (see Gibson tops). Most of the Carvin guitars though do have highly figured tops and are selected as such. The same goes for most high end guitars that want to provide an aesthetic look and emphasize on quality.
I would not be surprised to see more inconsistent tops on production guitars around the 800-1k mark as they wouldn't throw away a piece of wood if it wasn't super figured and super well matched and that was my point.


----------



## Edika (Jan 6, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> Yeah I had 4 different people flake on me from picking up something I was giving away for free, like seriously wtf





spudmunkey said:


> I literally had someone ask if I could "sweeten the deal" on something I was giving away for free, and was already going to meet him 5 blocks away at the entrance of his workplace, at 11PM, after I had already laid down for the night.



I can understand your frustration but now days I think people are also more suspicious of something given for free. I mean if you offered it in a ridiculous low price they might be more interested parties and if they pressed for a discount even on that just tell them to just come pick it up as it's taking up space. I don't know, maybe.

As on your other point spudmonkey on your previous post, I don't give out my address unless there's a date and time confirmed and I'd rather they come by my work place than my house.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jan 6, 2020)

efiltsohg said:


> Yeah I had 4 different people flake on me from picking up something I was giving away for free, like seriously wtf





spudmunkey said:


> I literally had someone ask if I could "sweeten the deal" on something I was giving away for free, and was already going to meet him 5 blocks away at the entrance of his workplace, at 11PM, after I had already laid down for the night.




I am only laughing out loud because it does not surprise me. I dislike mankind overall.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jan 6, 2020)

Edika said:


> As on your other point spudmonkey on your previous post, I don't give out my address unless there's a date and time confirmed and I'd rather they come by my work place than my house.



I normally make people meet me out front of the police station about a mile away. Especaily when i sold a box of swords/knives.  it's hard with furniture, though, as I don't want to lug it around, and then have someone show up in a car that it doesn't fit in, and then I have to bring it back home, drag it back into the house, etc etc.


----------



## GraemeH (Jan 6, 2020)

tbf we've got both sides of the chicken-and-egg circle here. People listing things for sale at prices they know they won't sell at are as much time-wasters as people offering their toe-nail clippings or whatever for a J-Custom. If you price it higher than you know it'll sell for just to get offers coming in, you kinda have no right to complain about low-ballers. They're just the mirror image of you.

Think I'm probably a car salesman's dream since I just go in and pay what's on the window. I don't haggle over the price of a tin of beans at the supermarket. So why would I want the hassle of haggling anywhere, either direction.

Also, obligatory:




c7spheres said:


> Also what's with these sellers from Japan on Ebay asking really inflated prices on just about any piece of music gear I look up? Plus they list it a bunch of times like they're trying to inflate or manipulate a market. I don't see their purpose in doing this.



I believe in a lot of cases these Japanese sellers don't own the guitar in question - it's for sale locally and they create a listing, then buy it to send on to you when you buy it from their e-bay shop. Which may make them more open to offers, since it's pure profit for them anyway, they're just agent-ing in that case. They have no sunk costs.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Jan 6, 2020)

GraemeH said:


> tbf we've got both sides of the chicken-and-egg circle here. People listing things for sale at prices they know they won't sell at are as much time-wasters as people offering their toe-nail clippings or whatever for a J-Custom. If you price it higher than you know it'll sell for just to get offers coming in, you kinda have no right to complain about low-ballers. They're just the mirror image of you.
> 
> Think I'm probably a car salesman's dream since I just go in and pay what's on the window. I don't haggle over the price of a tin of beans at the supermarket. So why would I want the hassle of haggling anywhere, either direction.
> 
> ...


 Fair point about high ball listers. I am definitely one of them and could just as easily ask what I want and not entertain offers.


----------



## budda (Jan 6, 2020)

There's highball and then there's the upper end of what it will actually sell for .


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 6, 2020)

A while ago reverb didn't have a sold listing options...so the prices were just a kind of race to the top with everyone just looking at what was listed and adding a few percent on top.

Now that they have a sold listing you can see just how far away some of the prices are.

I think the best option really is just to look at the sold listings on ebay and reverb. take an average price and then make that offer. or add a bit if you really want the item regardless of how good the deal is.

The market still decides what things actually sell for and most things sell for around what I expect them too. The stuff you can actually see when you do a normal search is stuff that is never going to sell.

and...I think CME sold reverb at just the right time. Taxes have fucked that platform.


----------



## mongey (Jan 8, 2020)

if your into gear , and are buying or selling and don't know what the piece of gear is actually worth , you got problems 

I list for what I know its worth and am happy with . Ill answer a query for a price drop once and say thats the price , but will just ignore after that


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 8, 2020)

Man, just two weeks ago there was an s5470 listed for 550. Gigged guitar. Average condition. Whatever. I buy it like 2 hours after listing. No questions asked basically. 

2 days later guy emails me saying he’s on a business trip and his wife sold it locally while he was away. 

reverb people are garbage. 

sorry had to rant.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 9, 2020)

ive sold stuff on craigslist and no matter what it was, be it videogames, guitars, cars, etc....inevitability id get offers for tattoos lol


----------



## Nicki (Jan 9, 2020)

budda said:


> Lowballing is how you get ignored





budda said:


> Asking what the seller's lowest price is seems a better idea.



Both of these will more often than not get ignored because they're exactly the same thing. Especially if the seller has stated the price is firm. Don't like the price? Look for another seller. So many people don't understand this. If the item doesn't sell and the seller really wants to get rid of it, they'll lower their price over time. If the seller doesn't want to negotiate, you're just wasting time for both you and the seller.

I've got several items up for sale in my local community and I've stated in my ads that the prices are firm (because they are more than fair and anywhere between 60%-70% of the price new). People generally don't even care what you've actually listed the item for, they just want to pay less than whatever it is you're asking to feel like they aren't a sucker. You could list a $1000 for $1 and there will still be people who try to get it for less. I've gotten fed up with these people to a point where if I get a message about one of my items and the person asks "What's your best price?" my response is simply "My best price is Fuck Off". 

I've even had a deal fall through because the guy agreed to pay my asking price over messages, then tried to bargain during the meetup, offering $40 for a what easily goes for $100 used. I told him that if he's going to waste my time I'm going to drive off. He still tried to bargain, I drove off and watched his stunned face in my rearview as I did so.

You have to be ruthless as a seller because people will try to take advantage of you.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 9, 2020)

I just had a dipshit message me about what price I should sell one of my guitars for. He complained that my price was too high and that he'd never pay my price. Ok cool, fuck off tire kicker 
I know exactly what my gear is worth and what people will pay.
I recently had 3 international assholes try to lowball me over an M6 bridge when my price was literally the cheapest on reverb.
I've got so many stories about selling crap online and via fb/craigslist lol

TLDR: actually make reasonable offers if you want to buy shit , and never be desperate enough to take a lowball offer if you're selling. Also don't be a tire kicker


----------



## Edika (Jan 9, 2020)

I was tempted to do the above, message a couple of sellers about their price not that I would never buy from them, but they are selling used Seymour Duncan 59 neck pickups for £80 plus shipping costs while the new price in the UK is between £79 and 87. But what's the point? It's their choice to sell a used pickup in new prices. One of them actually has it as an auction with the £80 starting price lol!

I'm not saying @KnightBrolaire that your prices are high as I don't know what you're selling and for how much. But there's also the other side of the coin. I've been in your shoes though where people aggressively message me that I'm selling something too high quoting one guy that sold a few months back something in a super bargain price, while my price is fair and lower than the same items being on offer. Usually quite a bit lower as I don't ask unrealistic prices.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 9, 2020)

Edika said:


> I was tempted to do the above, message a couple of sellers about their price not that I would never buy from them, but they are selling used Seymour Duncan 59 neck pickups for £80 plus shipping costs while the new price in the UK is between £79 and 87. But what's the point? It's their choice to sell a used pickup in new prices. One of them actually has it as an auction with the £80 starting price lol!
> 
> I'm not saying @KnightBrolaire that your prices are high as I don't know what you're selling and for how much. But there's also the other side of the coin. I've been in your shoes though where people aggressively message me that I'm selling something too high quoting one guy that sold a few months back something in a super bargain price, while my price is fair and lower than the same items being on offer. Usually quite a bit lower as I don't ask unrealistic prices.


I know both sides of the coin quite well lol. I sell and buy gear all the time, plus I usually research what the gear I'm selling has sold for in the past. That's part of why I'm pretty stubborn about my prices. Well that and I'm not deaperate to move gear like some people.


----------



## Edika (Jan 9, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I know both sides of the coin quite well lol. I sell and buy gear all the time, plus I usually research what the gear I'm selling has sold for in the past. That's part of why I'm pretty stubborn about my prices. Well that and I'm not deaperate to move gear like some people.



I get what you're saying. I'm in the same situation.


----------



## budda (Jan 9, 2020)

Nicki said:


> Both of these will more often than not get ignored because they're exactly the same thing. Especially if the seller has stated the price is firm. Don't like the price? Look for another seller. So many people don't understand this. If the item doesn't sell and the seller really wants to get rid of it, they'll lower their price over time. If the seller doesn't want to negotiate, you're just wasting time for both you and the seller.
> 
> I've got several items up for sale in my local community and I've stated in my ads that the prices are firm (because they are more than fair and anywhere between 60%-70% of the price new). People generally don't even care what you've actually listed the item for, they just want to pay less than whatever it is you're asking to feel like they aren't a sucker. You could list a $1000 for $1 and there will still be people who try to get it for less. I've gotten fed up with these people to a point where if I get a message about one of my items and the person asks "What's your best price?" my response is simply "My best price is Fuck Off".
> 
> ...



What?

My 412 is up for $800. I will take less than $800. Asking me my lowest price will get you an answer below the listing. Offering me $500 will get you ignored.

Do you see the difference


----------



## Nicki (Jan 9, 2020)

budda said:


> What?
> 
> My 412 is up for $800. I will take less than $800. Asking me my lowest price will get you an answer below the listing. Offering me $500 will get you ignored.
> 
> Do you see the difference



Cool?

So how much time have you wasted because even if you lowered your price to $700, Johnny Jackass still doesn't like the price? If $800 is more than a fair price for the 412 used, then why take less?


----------



## budda (Jan 9, 2020)

Because I want the money more than I want my asking price.

I have had 1 offer too low across 6 listings.


----------



## Nicki (Jan 9, 2020)

budda said:


> Because I want the money more than I want my asking price.
> 
> I have had 1 offer too low across 6 listings.


See, I'm not in that position. I'm not hurting for cash and already list my items at very reasonable prices and very often undercut other sellers so if someone is going to office less than my asking price, I'm not interested.


----------



## budda (Jan 9, 2020)

Nicki said:


> See, I'm not in that position. I'm not hurting for cash and already list my items at very reasonable prices and very often undercut other sellers so if someone is going to office less than my asking price, I'm not interested.



Ok.

But do you see how asking what the lowest price is differs from lowballing yet?


----------



## efiltsohg (Jan 9, 2020)

when I'm selling shit "what's your lowest price" is 1000x more annoying than a lowball, and gets completely ignored

the only people who ask that are flippers looking for underpriced products, anybody who actually wants the item will make an offer


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 9, 2020)

Everything I've bought used in the last two years I've paid asking price. Because it was legit fair numbers.


----------



## Heroooh (Jan 9, 2020)

Ive been following quite a few different markets as I move frequently from country to country. I think that especially Reverb has bumped prices, people are also much less willing to trade gear than they were, say 5-10years ago imo.

The worst sellers imo are the ones that put a strong emphasis on accepting no offers then have guitars sit for years on the market and still not wanting to accept offers.


----------



## Nicki (Jan 9, 2020)

budda said:


> Ok.
> 
> But do you see how asking what the lowest price is differs from lowballing yet?



No, because they are the same thing if I've already listed a price and have said that price is firm. So my "best price" or "lowest price" is exactly the number I've listed the item for.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 9, 2020)

Basically, what you see on Reverb and Ebay are the so-so deals. Good deals can happen but they usually don't stay online for very long.
In France we have Sales in January, I got a new Sugi ESP (ultra tone) for 1999€ new... because I woke up and bought it at 9ish AM on first day of sales from work.
I also got a Jackson CS for either 900 or 1300€ (can't remember) because I just fragged the BIN button when I saw it. Most good deals on ebay have a reasonable BIN.
Sure, you can go into making offers and stuff but that's too much hassle for me. As a side note, I haven't actually bought a guitar for three years now.


----------



## budda (Jan 9, 2020)

Nicki said:


> No, because they are the same thing if I've already listed a price and have said that price is firm. So my "best price" or "lowest price" is exactly the number I've listed the item for.



I think we missed connections on the "price is firm" being included bit.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 9, 2020)

In my observation it depends what it is and who is selling it. I mainly see "new" guitars by which I mean guitars that have come out in the last few years being sold by kids or young adults who still try to get as close to what they paid, or listing it not knowing the market.

I use this example all the time but it is pretty clear cut in the UK market. Used Ibanez prestige are very cheap. If you want an RG2228, one of the most solid instruments around, you'll pay £650-700. They're not to popular apart from with people who know what they want, so they sit around for a long time. If it's an unsure seller they list it for £900 and you just wait till it drops because they're not in demand. Same thing with RG1527 you can pick up a good one for £500 even less, I've seen some at £450 and some even cheaper in fast sales. 

I think the used market is a weird one right now. People bought an instrument last year so they knock off £150 and put it on Facebook and some other kid sees it as a "great" deal so buys it, the market price follows because everyone looks at previous sales to gauge what they should sell for. But you now end up in a weird place where an Ibanez prestige is cheaper than an Iron Label. And they're not even old Prestige models. 

Weird one, take advantage of it while you can.


----------



## Heroooh (Jan 9, 2020)

cip 123 said:


> In my observation it depends what it is and who is selling it. I mainly see "new" guitars by which I mean guitars that have come out in the last few years being sold by kids or young adults who still try to get as close to what they paid, or listing it not knowing the market.
> 
> I use this example all the time but it is pretty clear cut in the UK market. Used Ibanez prestige are very cheap. If you want an RG2228, one of the most solid instruments around, you'll pay £650-700. They're not to popular apart from with people who know what they want, so they sit around for a long time. If it's an unsure seller they list it for £900 and you just wait till it drops because they're not in demand. Same thing with RG1527 you can pick up a good one for £500 even less, I've seen some at £450 and some even cheaper in fast sales.
> 
> ...



The Uk market in general has always been a weird one imo  some stuff goes for extremely cheap and some stuff like those Ibanez prices would be too way high for other markets, like Finland for example.

I know I know, supply and demand, but markets have their own charistirectics and quirks.

Totally agreeing on the previous sale part and I think Reverb is making it worse.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 9, 2020)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> ive sold stuff on craigslist and no matter what it was, be it videogames, guitars, cars, etc....inevitability id get offers for tattoos lol


I got offered 2 grams of coke and some weed for a copy of Modern Warfare 3 once on CL. That was interesting.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jan 9, 2020)

Frostbite said:


> I got offered 2 grams of coke and some weed for a copy of Modern Warfare 3 once on CL. That was interesting.



good thing you aren't a flipper


----------



## Heroooh (Jan 9, 2020)

Frostbite said:


> I got offered 2 grams of coke and some weed for a copy of Modern Warfare 3 once on CL. That was interesting.



Thats one hell of a deal!


----------



## bzhang9 (Jan 9, 2020)

reasons to low ball:
stupid high asking price, but you want it
item has been sitting for months
if you have no interest in keeping it but its a great deal so its basically free $$$

I hate lowballs as a seller but people do it to me all the time so I don't really feel bad for giving back

good deals are rare these days with sellers inflating used prices

sell for 90% of new price
mediocre condition - lists as mint
500 in pickup and random upgrades - adds 500 to the price even though the upgrades make minimal difference


----------



## Boris_VTR (Jan 9, 2020)

budda said:


> I think we missed connections on the "price is firm" being included bit.


Indeed. My comments was for listings where seller is wiling to accept lower price.


----------



## Nicki (Jan 10, 2020)

budda said:


> I think we missed connections on the "price is firm" being included bit.


Lol... when Canadians argue.

I always list my items as having a firm price and I'm not one of those people who's looking to screw someone over so the prices I list at are very fair. Like I said, it's usually 60%-70% of retail. If my items sit for a while, that's fine. I just wait for the right buyer. It just gets really annoying when people ignore the fact that the price is firm.


----------



## budda (Jan 10, 2020)

And 50% of the time, it will be ignored. This is the way. .

I have a strat up for 60% of new in 8.5/10 condition (some corrosion of the saddles) - not even a bite. When I checked kijiji, I saw prices ranging from below what I'm willing to take to what I originally had it listed for. Someone will probably pay more than I'm asking at L&M for their used one (same series and model) just because it's at a store.

I think the variance of 60-80% of new cost depends on what the item is. Seeing a '94 MIM for $100 less than my 2018 MIM grinds my gears a little


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 10, 2020)

Viginez said:


> those japan prices are the pure horror. and it came like out of nowhere a year ago or so.



You mean this isn't the deal of the year? http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=223842780721

not even a 7620..


----------



## Merrekof (Jan 11, 2020)

I love used markets, they're like a soap opera with guitars. I often see rediculous listings. For example, here in Belgium are 4 RG1570 prestiges in pretty good condition ranging between 450-680€...and then there's an Ibanez premium 7 string for 900€. 

And a Boss katana head mkI for 340€. New prices are 299€. To be fair, he dropped his asking price to 280€ a day later.

I always ask something off the prices and if the seller doesn't, well okay. No more wasting time then. Either I agree or move on. It's like someone said here before. People assume that so they start a bit higher.
And the steals! I had a couple, I'd basically called the seller the same day and say "deal, when can I come and get it"


----------



## 777timesgod (Jan 13, 2020)

There are amazing deals but if you blink you missed them. I saw a Mayones Duvell sometime ago for 1000 Euro with great features and a case in what seemd like mint condition. It was posted and sold within less than 3 hours. There are too many browsing online nowadays so a great price is eaten up quickly. All the tablets/cell phones/laptops on constant search mode will do that.
I agree that it was easier to get a bargain in the past. I found a list of bargains I had made and forgotten years ago. Most of those guitars stayed online for a hell of a lot more of what they would last for today.


----------



## vilk (Jan 13, 2020)

Chicago used market is fire. Within the past year I've seen:

-Japanese Jackson for $180
_*-Gibson*_ LPJr. for $150 (that one sold instantly. It was right down the street from my office and I asked literally like 30 min after it was posted and it was already pending)
-LTD Slimer for $200 right now. Nice looking Ebony board, MiK LTD, EMG, cool paint job. I don't listen to PtV but I still am tempted... If it weren't for the EMG lol
-Japanese Ibby last year was I think was only 200
-5150III for 300
-Peavey Triumph 60 PAG for $150
-Peavey USA guitar for 99$ (looked a little rough but still)
-Dunable Yeti I think it was only like $7-800. It wasn't 1000.

Just two years ago I grabbed my Sunn Beta Bass with the footswitch and all the knobs for only 650$... that's a lot more than people paid 10 years prior, but you can't even find one for sale these days under $800. When I was on Reverb the other day some were $1000. 

Not trying to tell you guys that you're _wrong _or anything like that... I guess just bragging a little bit


----------



## jonsick (Jan 13, 2020)

TBH I have a couple of high end guitars I wouldn't mind moving on. I don't get on with them and fancy something else. But I know that I'd be asking for (and likely get) about £1200-1800 for them each. 

It just rubs me wrong that some moron can buy it, you ship it, and then he go through some paypal to scam the cash back off you and you're out the guitar too. I've heard of this way too much lately and frankly I'm put off of selling by it.


----------



## dreamspace (Jan 14, 2020)

I've been buying gear for over 20 years, and obsessively so for the past 15. 

The truth is, prices had been stagnant for far too long. 20 years ago, you could find a used USA standard strat for around $500. Today, you can find one for what, $800? With inflation, the prices aren't too different. 

Some guitars have gotten more expensive after the internet hype-train took off. 

EBMM used to be very affordable just 10 years ago, but then the Petrucci fanboys and prog-metal players started jacking up prices all over. 10-15 years ago I bought 3 different EBMM JP guitars, cheapest I got for $400, the most expensive cost me $800. Silo would go for $500-$600, and were excellent alternatives for strats...today those prices have doubled. 

Carvin, too. They used to be extremely affordable, to the point that people didn't want to purchase brand new ones, because of their infamously poor resale value. 

Then Kiesel became a thing, along with their hard-core marketing on the SoMe, and prices practically doubled overnight. 

Same with Charvel. You could find used MIJ Charvels for $100-$300 all day long, and American made for just under a grand. Original vintage San Dimas for a bit more. These days you get some imported (but nice) Charvel for just under a grand. 

But, there are some good sleepers out there. Used Peavey guitars are hard to beat, and can be found very cheap.


----------



## fcv (Jan 14, 2020)

The people who annoy me the most are the people offering to trade Gretches for your stuff when you list stuff to sell. I don't know why Gretches, but it's almost always Gretches they're offering. Really I don't want to trade at all, the chances of them wanting to get rid of something I want is minuscule, that's why we have money.

The people asking for lowest price are next on the list, guaranteed ignore, never respond to them. I listed a price, and since I only list stuff on craigslist so I don't have to worry about people trying to chargeback scam me, I know I'm dealing with a more limited audience so my stuff is almost always cheaper than any reverb or ebay listings available. I might consider offers within 10%, but pushing harder than that is just going to get ignored as well.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 14, 2020)

fcv said:


> The people who annoy me the most are the people offering to trade Gretches for your stuff when you list stuff to sell. I don't know why Gretches, but it's almost always Gretches they're offering. Really I don't want to trade at all, the chances of them wanting to get rid of something I want is minuscule, that's why we have money.
> 
> The people asking for lowest price are next on the list, guaranteed ignore, never respond to them. I listed a price, and since I only list stuff on craigslist so I don't have to worry about people trying to chargeback scam me, I know I'm dealing with a more limited audience so my stuff is almost always cheaper than any reverb or ebay listings available. I might consider offers within 10%, but pushing harder than that is just going to get ignored as well.



Because Gretches are both popular and one of the most copied brands out there. Gretch and Gibson copies are rife


----------



## Merrekof (Jan 15, 2020)

I'll never react on a listing I don't want, I don't want to waste his and my time. I'll still ask for a lower price though (unless the price is already on the low side)
This is just how the game works, if you like it or not.

I see this here in Belgium too. Suddenly a lot Charvels and Kramers are popping up. 80's style superstrats are hot these days on the used market it seems. 
And trading is almost never an option, it never ends in a draw in terms of value. Unless it is something I really want, I'm prepared to take a loss but how often does that happen?


----------



## dreamspace (Jan 15, 2020)

Also, if you want good deals - look local. 

It's pretty rare to find good deals on huge classifieds sites (ebay, reverb, etc.), because they get snagged up the moment they hit the market. 

Then comes forums and more local classifieds (CL, Facebook) 

And lastly, it's the word-by-mouth local sales.

In the past 5 years, every fantastic deal I've made have been local; mostly through facebook. Some examples: 

- ESP made Kramer Stagemaster (identical to those red Horizons from the 80s/90s) for $200 

- Free Fender MIJ Strat from '84 (owner was gonna throw it away)

- A bunch of 80s/90s Ibanez RG5x0 in the $150-$300 range 

- Scalloped Fender MIJ Strat from '87, $250 

- 79 Marshall JMP 2203 + home-made 2x12 with Celestions from 69 and 71, $350 

- A metric ton of Ibanez and Boss pedals for $10-$20 

etc.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 16, 2020)

aesthyrian said:


> You mean this isn't the deal of the year? http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338014327&icep_item=223842780721
> 
> not even a 7620..


Dude he put rare in the listing name. That means it's legit


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 17, 2020)

It just seems like a lot of prospective buyers want to negotiate regardless of posted price, so adding a couple bucks to the price up front that will invariably be conceded is a good strategy for sellers looking to stay near top dollar. Me, I just want to get rid of shit when I sell.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 17, 2020)

Demiurge said:


> It just seems like a lot of prospective buyers want to negotiate regardless of posted price, so adding a couple bucks to the price up front that will invariably be conceded is a good strategy for sellers looking to stay near top dollar. Me, I just want to get rid of shit when I sell.


Yeah I put a set of SD JB/59 up on Reverb recently for 110 in basically new condition and they legit solid in 14 minutes. I don't mind sacrificing a few bucks if it means I get money I didn't have before for a thing I wasn't using


----------



## cardinal (Jan 17, 2020)

With the price of new gear going up, some used gear is still under valued IMHO. A new Ibanez RG752 is around $1500 USD. For years, the 7620 was selling for around $400, but the build quality is the same. Sure, there's some wear and tear over the years, but that's a huge price gap. 

For a while the Peavey 5150s and 5150 IIs were just a few hundred bucks, but those have been used on countless big-time albums and world tours and whatever else. They are awesome amps that sound every bit as good as the newer iterations that sell for much more. Prices have been creeping up, and it doesn't surprise me. 

And at the high end of the market, there are only a limited number of original IIC+ amps, particularly with the GEQ and big power sections that people want. The recent asking prices on those amps have some folks up in arms, but it doesn't take much to find brand new amps selling for nearly $4k USD, and you can order as many of those as you want from Guitar Center, there will be yet another new shiny amp next year for $4k too, and none of them will have near the historic reputation as an actual IIC+ (for example, insert plenty of other amps, like the now-discontinued SLO with the DeYoung transformers). It just isn't surprising to see the values of these types of amps skyrocket to keep up.


----------



## 5dollarbrownie (Jan 18, 2020)

You ain’t wrong about used pups, especially dimarzios. I almost always buy used pickups and I remember paying around $30 or so for decently used and now usually about $60 for pups with 4 inches of lead missing. Pickups buyers have become just as name conscious as everything else and I feel like some players aren’t concerned with the sound, just the name. Seriously, I see practically destroyed liquifires and nazguls going for nearly new cost. It’s even worse for Bareknuckles and similar boutique brands.


----------



## 5dollarbrownie (Jan 18, 2020)

Frostbite said:


> Dude he put rare in the listing name. That means it's legit



I kinda like it. I don’t think it’s an actual 7620 but at least he’s trying


----------



## synapsistheory (Jan 18, 2020)

Used Jackson USA prices are up because new ones are backordered 6-12 months...not too mention, high quality guitars are NOT cars...just because you buy a new one doesn’t make it automatically depreciate in value by half like so many think they should.


----------



## bzhang9 (Jan 19, 2020)

synapsistheory said:


> Used Jackson USA prices are up because new ones are backordered 6-12 months...not too mention, high quality guitars are NOT cars...just because you buy a new one doesn’t make it automatically depreciate in value by half like so many think they should.



they don't depreciate over time like a car but they depreciate way more as soon as you buy it, with very few exceptions, you will have a hard time selling a mint guitar for 2/3 of its new price


----------



## budda (Jan 19, 2020)

bzhang9 said:


> they don't depreciate over time like a car but they depreciate way more as soon as you buy it, with very few exceptions, you will have a hard time selling a mint guitar for 2/3 of its new price



Where does that happen? That is the "good deal" category to most as far as I know. Sure right after christmas it will sit, but if theres a market for the guitar and its 60% of new and mint? Shouldnt last long.


----------



## synapsistheory (Jan 19, 2020)

bzhang9 said:


> they don't depreciate over time like a car but they depreciate way more as soon as you buy it, with very few exceptions, you will have a hard time selling a mint guitar for 2/3 of its new price



I buy/sell guitars all the time. Yes, you can make 2/3 and more if you’re buying/selling the right guitars. You obviously don’t understand investments. Certain guitars are investments and go UP in value over time. Look at 1950’s Les Pauls for example...they sell for WAY more now days than they sold for brand new in the 50’s. If you beat them up, of course they depreciate. They’re beat up. I buy quality used guitars for investments and make thousands upon thousands of dollars doing so...and that’s not even my full time job. But why would I share my knowledge of how I do it with you and the public? Then I’d be losing out on tons of money.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 19, 2020)

synapsistheory said:


> I buy/sell guitars all the time. Yes, you can make 2/3 and more if you’re buying/selling the right guitars. You obviously don’t understand investments. Certain guitars are investments and go UP in value over time. Look at 1950’s Les Pauls for example...they sell for WAY more now days than they sold for brand new in the 50’s. If you beat them up, of course they depreciate. They’re beat up. I buy quality used guitars for investments and make thousands upon thousands of dollars doing so...and that’s not even my full time job. But why would I share my knowledge of how I do it with you and the public? Then I’d be losing out on tons of money.



I don't think anyone here is talking about "investment instruments", those would likely fall into the "exception" that he's talking about.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 19, 2020)

Investment instruments don't exist, you got a deal and you managed to sell it to someone for more. That's pure luck, acting like it's some kind of investment strategy where you track general public opinion of certain brands and specs in an effort to upsell what's popular is hilariously fickle.

I also think some of you guys take this thing way too seriously/personally, it's not rude to ask for the bottom dollar price a seller has even in the case where there is no "offer" button on Reverb/eBay. If I get ignored I move on, but the truth is in the last 8 years no one has ever ignored me. If they are flexible on price they offer what they find is a comfortable middle ground that they're fine with selling the guitar at, and not really a lowball which I will either accept or decline if it wasn't within the range of what I wanted to spend.

Saying "firm" effectively cuts off your potential sales because you didn't want to come down a bit on your price to make that sale. Even if you are firm, leave offers open or mention OBO and hear everyone out, most people will either offer me a lowball/trade offer that I don't want and I can vet those and just respond with, "Appreciate the offer, I'll have to pass". You either get a counter offer, or a cordial "No problem, good luck with your sale".

On the topic of used prices going up, of course. EBMM has tanked hard, BC Rich/Jackson has taken a bump due to scarcity (Good luck finding a well specced clean Ironbird/WR1), Mayones got over saturated but have maintained a 2500 - 3k range for well spec'd guitars while their new prices are in the 4 - 5k range. There's several reasons why the used market shifts.


----------



## bzhang9 (Jan 19, 2020)

synapsistheory said:


> I buy/sell guitars all the time. Yes, you can make 2/3 and more if you’re buying/selling the right guitars. You obviously don’t understand investments. Certain guitars are investments and go UP in value over time. Look at 1950’s Les Pauls for example...they sell for WAY more now days than they sold for brand new in the 50’s. If you beat them up, of course they depreciate. They’re beat up. I buy quality used guitars for investments and make thousands upon thousands of dollars doing so...and that’s not even my full time job. But why would I share my knowledge of how I do it with you and the public? Then I’d be losing out on tons of money.



Yes rare guitars can go up in value, obviously. Yes you make money flipping guitars, which you can't on 99% of used instruments on the market. Yes almost everyone who buys new then sells it will lose 1/3 or more of it's new price.

Congrats you're some sort of pro at flipping guitars somehow making a ridiculous thousands upon thousands, which is somehow comparable to real investing skills and considered top secret.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jan 20, 2020)

synapsistheory said:


> I buy/sell guitars all the time. Yes, you can make 2/3 and more if you’re buying/selling the right guitars. You obviously don’t understand investments. Certain guitars are investments and go UP in value over time. Look at 1950’s Les Pauls for example...they sell for WAY more now days than they sold for brand new in the 50’s. If you beat them up, of course they depreciate. They’re beat up. I buy quality used guitars for investments and make thousands upon thousands of dollars doing so...and that’s not even my full time job. But why would I share my knowledge of how I do it with you and the public? Then I’d be losing out on tons of money.


Cool story breh


----------



## Adieu (Jan 20, 2020)

Edika said:


> I can understand your frustration but now days I think people are also more suspicious of something given for free. I mean if you offered it in a ridiculous low price they might be more interested parties and if they pressed for a discount even on that just tell them to just come pick it up as it's taking up space. I don't know, maybe.
> 
> As on your other point spudmonkey on your previous post, I don't give out my address unless there's a date and time confirmed and I'd rather they come by my work place than my house.



There's a trick, give them your closest cross street / intersection instead of a house number


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 20, 2020)

synapsistheory said:


> I buy/sell guitars all the time. Yes, you can make 2/3 and more if you’re buying/selling the right guitars. You obviously don’t understand investments. Certain guitars are investments and go UP in value over time. Look at 1950’s Les Pauls for example...they sell for WAY more now days than they sold for brand new in the 50’s. If you beat them up, of course they depreciate. They’re beat up. I buy quality used guitars for investments and make thousands upon thousands of dollars doing so...and that’s not even my full time job. But why would I share my knowledge of how I do it with you and the public? Then I’d be losing out on tons of money.



Wow a whole thousands upon thousands.

Man, no one is arguing that you can't make some money flipping guitars. But most people understand that once you figure in opportunity costs it's comparatively one of the worst things you can actually do.

Even if you owned every surviving 50s les paul...It would have taken you 70 years to make what less then 2 mil?

That's terrible.


----------



## iamaom (Jan 21, 2020)

I wonder if Les Pauls and Fenders are going to be worth so much after the boomers die, is there a market for them other than aging dad-rockers? I don't know what the kids are into these days.


----------



## Adieu (Jan 21, 2020)

iamaom said:


> I wonder if Les Pauls and Fenders are going to be worth so much after the boomers die, is there a market for them other than aging dad-rockers? I don't know what the kids are into these days.



"VINTAGE schecter diamond series w/ 2 lbs fauxbaloney binding"


----------



## coreysMonster (Jan 21, 2020)

iamaom said:


> I wonder if Les Pauls and Fenders are going to be worth so much after the boomers die, is there a market for them other than aging dad-rockers? I don't know what the kids are into these days.


Vintage Misha Mansoor CLASSIC Jackson signature guitar 2020 - 40 years old! MINT CONDITION, NEVER PLAYED


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 21, 2020)

iamaom said:


> I wonder if Les Pauls and Fenders are going to be worth so much after the boomers die, is there a market for them other than aging dad-rockers? I don't know what the kids are into these days.



Gen X-ers and even Millenials seem to have no problem feeding the beast.

It's easy to forget that those two groups are getting well into both their 40's and 50's.


----------



## dreamspace (Jan 22, 2020)

iamaom said:


> I wonder if Les Pauls and Fenders are going to be worth so much after the boomers die, is there a market for them other than aging dad-rockers? I don't know what the kids are into these days.



Fenders are very popular today among young guitarists, funk / neo-soul / etc. is very hot right now, and I swear 95% of those guitarists just play on plain / stock Fender strats.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 22, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gen X-ers and even Millenials seem to have no problem feeding the beast.
> 
> It's easy to forget that those two groups are getting well into both their 40's and 50's.



I actually disagree, I don't think there's a market for collectible/vintage products in our generations. Considering the rate and expense we pay for pretty basic stuff that's been "modernized" with a slick Kickstarter campaign, I think that'll be a better money rake than anything in the former category.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-shower?ref=section-homepage-featured-project
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...epage-projectcollection-4-staff-picks-popular
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-thin-minimalist-wallet?ref=discovery_popular
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...e-projectcollection-4-staff-picks-ending-soon

You seriously can't make this shit up, $190 custom tailored designer Jeans made to your dimensions (Where you do all the work yourself ) But buy now! Discounted for you early suckers at less than half price!! I'll take bets on how high their pledge amount will be by the end of their countdown.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2020)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I actually disagree, I don't think there's a market for collectible/vintage products in our generations. Considering the rate and expense we pay for pretty basic stuff that's been "modernized" with a slick Kickstarter campaign, I think that'll be a better money rake than anything in the former category.
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...-shower?ref=section-homepage-featured-project
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...epage-projectcollection-4-staff-picks-popular
> ...



You can disagree on principle, but real world says otherwise.


----------



## sleewell (Jan 22, 2020)

i have been getting amazing deals lately on used gear. amps, guitars, pickups. 

i waited too long on a few 4x12s that were really cheap. 

it seems like the stuff listed too high will sit but the good deals go pretty fast.


----------



## budda (Jan 22, 2020)

sleewell said:


> i have been getting amazing deals lately on used gear. amps, guitars, pickups.
> 
> i waited too long on a few 4x12s that were really cheap.
> 
> it seems like the stuff listed too high will sit but the good deals go pretty fast.



It's been that way more or less since the internet got to rural areas, as far as I can tell.

Just yesterday someone listed a bass for more than the new price in store. I had time to kill, so I commented after someone else did .

Did we cover people trying to get their money back on mods yet? That's always fun to watch.


----------



## Drew (Jan 22, 2020)

synapsistheory said:


> I buy/sell guitars all the time. Yes, you can make 2/3 and more if you’re buying/selling the right guitars. You obviously don’t understand investments. Certain guitars are investments and go UP in value over time. Look at 1950’s Les Pauls for example...they sell for WAY more now days than they sold for brand new in the 50’s. If you beat them up, of course they depreciate. They’re beat up. I buy quality used guitars for investments and make thousands upon thousands of dollars doing so...and that’s not even my full time job. But why would I share my knowledge of how I do it with you and the public? Then I’d be losing out on tons of money.


Investment professional checking in here, if you're buying and selling guitars as "investments," without some SERIOUS capital to deploy, then I'd argue that YOU don't understand investments. 

Honestly, I'm not at all surprised that used gear prices are coming up as the internet is coming into its own. If you look at it from the perspective of private equity or other nonmarketable investments, up through the early days of the internet there really wasn't particularly deep secondary market liquidity. If you wanted to sell a guitar, you had a small pool of potential buyers - your local music shop, other musicians you knew in your area, and then over time, ebay, message forums, etc. But, even then, buyer protections weren't especially great, sharing high quality pictures wasn't particularly easy, there weren't many dedicated used musical instrument sites, etc. In the last ten years we've really seen an informational transformation of the used guitar market, where now pretty much everyone has a smartphone that can take and share extremely high quality pictures, there are good centralized instrument exchanges like Reverb, that offer fairly strong buyer protections. That should make buyers more likely to spend, knowing they have a clearer picture of what it is they're buying. Long story short, the liquidity premium a buyer would expect in an used instrument purchase (which, from the buyer's perspective, is really more of an illiquidity discount) has shrunk, because it's a lot easier to transact than it used to be. When you increase market liquidity, all else equal, prices should come up because barriers to transactions are lower. 

Doesn't mean there isn't also some profit gouging or "optimistic" list pricing going on too, of course. But all else equal, a better marketplace should lead to higher prices, which is another way of saying less of a discount for used vs new pricing.


----------



## iamaom (Jan 23, 2020)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I actually disagree, I don't think there's a market for collectible/vintage products in our generations.


Funkopops and bitcoins.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 23, 2020)

I guess redact the collectible from my statement, I think I was trying to focus on like old collectibles. I watched this clip of Pawn Stars where this guy tried selling his signed figure of Princess Leia by Carrie and I just wondered with how bad the recent films were. How long will these brands/collectibles remain desirable, especially to generations that are more detached from the franchise as a whole.

Marvel's made a huge impact moreso than Star Wars has, so I can see them sticking around with their pop culture relevance. But still even amongst my friends, me and a few friends that I can count on one hand really care about Star Wars enough to still be hyped about new films and content.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Jan 23, 2020)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Marvel's made a huge impact moreso than Star Wars has, so I can see them sticking around with their pop culture relevance. But still even amongst my friends, me and a few friends that I can count on one hand really care about Star Wars enough to still be hyped about new films and content.


We just sold a collection of Star Wars action figures from the 70s/80s for over $1k. There's still a market, but its aging out.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 23, 2020)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I guess redact the collectible from my statement, I think I was trying to focus on like old collectibles. I watched this clip of Pawn Stars where this guy tried selling his signed figure of Princess Leia by Carrie and I just wondered with how bad the recent films were. How long will these brands/collectibles remain desirable, especially to generations that are more detached from the franchise as a whole.
> 
> Marvel's made a huge impact moreso than Star Wars has, so I can see them sticking around with their pop culture relevance. But still even amongst my friends, me and a few friends that I can count on one hand really care about Star Wars enough to still be hyped about new films and content.



I'd say that many of these old guitars are somewhat timeless. 

Right now, some 15 years old's favorite guitarist is using a Fender or Gibson. 

When they're 50, maybe they'll spend $15k on an original 1999 Gibson Les Paul Classic or 2003 American Deluxe Tele.


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 24, 2020)

Don't really have a problem getting 80+% of what I paid on minty guitars 1-1.5 years old. Easiest to move are in the 1k range , 2k+ holy crap is that a wide market.


----------



## Flappydoodle (May 24, 2020)

With the Coronavirus pandemic, it seems like a good time to bump this thread.

I am shocked by how few good deals there are, even now. I was anticipating that people might be offloading gear because of financial stress, but Reverb seems just "dead" right now.

Anybody else have this observation?


----------



## Merrekof (May 24, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> With the Coronavirus pandemic, it seems like a good time to bump this thread.
> 
> I am shocked by how few good deals there are, even now. I was anticipating that people might be offloading gear because of financial stress, but Reverb seems just "dead" right now.
> 
> Anybody else have this observation?


I litterally sold a poweramp, cab and pickups the last month. Not dirt cheap but reasonably priced. Everything is being shipped though, no one comes over.


----------



## Demiurge (May 24, 2020)

If the lack of 'desperation sales' means that there were fewer people experiencing that level of desperation, then that's a good thing.

Or, this just means that the majority of gear is owned by people with jobs & savings such that they haven't been severely affected.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 24, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> With the Coronavirus pandemic, it seems like a good time to bump this thread.
> 
> I am shocked by how few good deals there are, even now. I was anticipating that people might be offloading gear because of financial stress, but Reverb seems just "dead" right now.
> 
> Anybody else have this observation?


yeah I haven't seen any good fire sales but then again I'm usually only looking for very specific items


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 24, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> With the Coronavirus pandemic, it seems like a good time to bump this thread.
> 
> I am shocked by how few good deals there are, even now. I was anticipating that people might be offloading gear because of financial stress, but Reverb seems just "dead" right now.
> 
> Anybody else have this observation?



I don't know why folks were expecting it to rain gear. 

The folks most financially impacted aren't typically the folks who have tens of thousands of dollars tied up in guitars and amp. 

Since the supply chain has taken a beating, retailers don't have the inventory to discount, and they really don't need to discount things anyway, judging by how they have no inventory, folks are buying things.


----------



## SamSam (May 24, 2020)

I've sold a few instruments and pedals recently, overall i would say I might have even broken even on my original purchase prices on a couple of items as well. You have to be patient if you want the best price. Usually that goes for both buying and selling.


----------



## bzhang9 (May 24, 2020)

Like the stock market there were a lot of cheap stuff late march-apr, then gear started moving maybe people got bored at home and GAS to too strong


----------



## Flappydoodle (May 24, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know why folks were expecting it to rain gear.
> 
> The folks most financially impacted aren't typically the folks who have tens of thousands of dollars tied up in guitars and amp.
> 
> Since the supply chain has taken a beating, retailers don't have the inventory to discount, and they really don't need to discount things anyway, judging by how they have no inventory, folks are buying things.



I wasn’t expecting deals from retailers. But I’ve seen plenty of posts on this very forum of people buying expensive stuff but they had to save up a while, or use credit/loans to be able to buy it. 

With the job losses particularly affecting younger people, I thought I’d see more high end stuff on the second hand market. But maybe it’s still early. We haven’t really felt the economic effects yet.


----------



## Edika (May 25, 2020)

I guess it depends where you look and if the person is negotiable. Plus I'm guessing maybe really good deals are being scooped up instantly. For the things I've been kind off looking for I haven't really found any good deals. But as I'm not actively searching for something to buy maybe I'm missing some good deals. Or people that want to sell, are not in need to sell don't want to be bombarded with low ball offers due to potential buyers thinking they can get a low price.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (May 25, 2020)

Got a great deal on a Yamaha Pacifica 611. Only paid €250 for it plus 40 shipping. 

Honestly a guitar that I'd put up there with my PRS in terms of playability and build quality. I was shocked at how good this axe was.


----------



## sirbuh (May 25, 2020)

Ataraxia2320 said:


> Got a great deal on a Yamaha Pacifica 611.


Nice, early 90s pacifica on the hit list.


----------



## Ataraxia2320 (May 25, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> Nice, early 90s pacifica on the hit list.



I nearly got a 90ies Pacifica 912j but someone else beat me to the punch. Definitely the most underrated superstrat and guitar company out there.


----------



## Indigenous (May 25, 2020)

sirbuh said:


> Nice, early 90s pacifica on the hit list.


My Pacifca 521 slays my Carvin HH2 in terms of playability. Amazing guitars imo.


----------



## Mechayoshi (May 28, 2020)

All of my local gear sales have been scooped up instantly since the virus and I was asking a typical but fair price.

People want to buy, that's for sure. I'm scored some nice deals too, just depends on what you are looking for and where you look.


----------

